# Cash Dazzle



## keno12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is anyone using Cash Dazzle? I just signed up and while it's no SB, it's a nice addition. It's main feature is a spinning wheel, where you get 'cash' (added to your account until you reach min $20 payout. Payout is in the form of a check or Visa GC). You can get more spins by doing different things....surveys, referrals, quizzes, videos, etc.

http://cashdazzle.com/?cam=ref&pub=wb&pla=396185

Interested, check it out above. I've already made $2 today. Like I said, no SB, but a nice addition.


----------

